# Aide pour application ipod touch



## antho360 (26 Août 2009)

Voila il y a un jour j'ai recu mon ipod touch(genial  )et donc j'ai pris des applications sauf que apres la synchronisation quand je vais sur mon ipod pour les utiliser certaines applications n'y sont pas.


----------



## Windsurfer (26 Août 2009)

y a pas un message d'erreur informant que certaines appli ne sont pas compatibles avec l'ipod ? 

Sinon, quand tu connecte ton ipod, va dans l'onglet "application" pour voir si les applications manquantes sont cochées.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2009)

antho360 a dit:


> Voila il y a un jour j'ai recu mon ipod touch(genial  )et donc j'ai pris des applications sauf que apres la synchronisation quand je vais sur mon ipod pour les utiliser certaines applications n'y sont pas.



Vérifie aussi qu'elles soient compatibles iPod Touch (c'est rare que ça ne soit pas le cas), et sinon, tu dois ne pas les avoir cochées, comme dit.


----------

